# I am thoroughly confused - yeah, I know, so what's new



## geoand (Dec 2, 2011)

I am a whiskijack owner and as a result a Raintree Vacation Club owner.  I have been following the management changes at Whiskijack for the past several months.

Raintree tells me I am a member of RVC but I do not have access to the RVC website.  Some counselors say I never will and others say that eventually I will.  Of course, my emails to RVC are never answered.

Raintree counselor told me that my maintenance fees will be issued by Trading Places which is now the management company for the whiskijack resorts.

Trading Places today confirmed they will be sending the maintenance fees and has my address.  They also said that I am able to trade thru Trading Places as well as Raintree.

I will be asking other questions to both organizations.  I have already booked by 2012 vacation thru Raintree last February.  So, I am wondering if I trade 2013 whiskijack unit thru Trading Places, if that locks me out of Raintree or vice versa.  That is what I will ask.

What are your opinions about Trading Places - good, bad, no different than any other?

I am too old not to be confused.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 2, 2011)

geoand said:


> What are your opinions about Trading Places - good, bad, no different than any other?
> 
> I am too old not to be confused.



I have a fixed week TS managed by Trading Places. So far I like them. They have a decent website that allows searches and online reservations. I got a card recently identifying a 'personal representative' with them. I actually bought the week to use, so haven't exchanged with them, but looking over their offerings, I think they are pretty good. 

Confusion goes with the TS territory.

Jim


----------

